# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  Britain Ancient Samples - Exact Location

## BillT

Hi,
A number of ancient samples are listed on the "genetic analysis of ancient Britain" page. It would be great to know the exact location where each of them was found.

----------


## Mineiro25

> Hi,
> A number of ancient samples are listed on the "genetic analysis of ancient Britain" page. It would be great to know the exact location where each of them was found.


Nice topic

----------


## Mineiro25

Most of them must be from the eastern region

----------

